# Seat Occupied Recognition



## lokacztar (Jun 6, 2013)

I have problem with Airbag 

Address 15: Airbags Labels: 5K0-959-655.clb
Control Module Part Number: 5C0 959 655 E HW: 5C0 959 655 E
Component and/or Version: AirbagVW10G 013 0807
Software Coding: 00004233
Work Shop Code: WSC 00066 000 00000
ASAM Dataset: EV_AirbaVW10SMEVW360 A01020 (VW32)
VCID: 346D02099F204E9
1 Fault Found:

9483008 - Seat Occupied Recognition 
B10B3 00 [137] - Function Restriction due to Implausible Message(s)
MIL ON - Confirmed - Tested Since Memory Clear
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 00000001
Fault Priority: 2
Fault Frequency: 1
Reset counter: 213
Mileage: 13708 km
Date: 2017.14.16
Time: 18:42:06

why??


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

Check your connections to the seat, also you under warranty still? Let the dealer deal with it if you are!


----------



## the beet (May 5, 2012)

What kind of car is it?


----------



## lokacztar (Jun 6, 2013)

connection ok Beetle 2012


----------



## the beet (May 5, 2012)

lokacztar said:


> connection ok Beetle 2012


No longer under warranty?


----------



## TragicallyHip (Jan 25, 2011)

There is an open recall on the passenger side occupant detection control module.


----------

